# Just showing off the new breeding



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Just showing of the repeat breeding.Last time they produced some fire.So we'll see what happens this time.

*NONE ARE FOR SALE​*
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [107886] :: CH SHADY RIDGE KNLS MAX

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [116551] :: SHADY LADYS MISS RAGE


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im really liking it


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Iam to :roll:


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

really nice breeding, you keeping the whole litter?


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

eliezer said:


> really nice breeding, you keeping the whole litter?


Yes we are.We very rarely sell to the public.And *if* we do let any go they go to close friends.But 99% of the time we keep everything we breed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I just love Rage and Max is good looking too. I think it will be a great breeding.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Finally Miss Rage puppies!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i thought i had my hands full with 2 puppys. but your going to have a whole litter to train lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i thought i had my hands full with 2 puppys. but your going to have a whole litter to train lol.


yeah... poor you lol. you could always let one of US take care of one hehe


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah... poor you lol. you could always let one of US take care of one hehe


you can count me in too hahaha


----------

